# Our babies - 2 days old



## George (May 19, 2008)

Thought I'd share some photos I've taken of the babies - my little Chicken is a super mum - loves her babies to death, feeds them all the time and generally loves cuddling up with them  She trusts me implicitly and lets me handle them to my hearts content.

Tired but happy









Motherly love









The Happy Family









Noisy!









Spottyone









Spottytwo









Tiger Girl - she's my fave but shhhhh don't tell the rest of them 









Mum to the rescue!


----------



## Kat28 (Mar 19, 2008)

They are so cute.I used to have a cat like the white and black ones


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

Fab pics


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

awww little chicken is such a good mum! bless her! I love the one where the tabby is cuddling her


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

They are great pics - I can see why the tiger girl is your favourite she has lovely colour and markings - will you keep her?

Emily


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

Congratulations 
Mum and babies look lovely


----------



## George (May 19, 2008)

No, we really can't keep any sadly  We have 4 cats now since Chicken joined us and really, that's our limit. The tabby girl may be going to a close friend who adores her cats like nothing else, lives in the country and I'd be able to see her whenever I want.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

well done chicken they are just so cute,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,beautiful,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## trish1200 (Mar 24, 2008)

the babies are so sweet and the mum is stunning


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

they are so cute and mun is lovely


----------



## Schimmel (May 17, 2008)

They definitely have that "wow" factor   Tiger Girl is my favourite without a doubt  And doesn't Chicken look so happy and content bless her.


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Brill piccies George, I like the spotty ones best


----------



## Rraa (Apr 15, 2008)

Woweee!!! What gorgeous little bundles of kissable fluff! Aren't they just adorable. Thanks for posting these lovely pictures George. Chicken looks really happy with her babies and so she should be - she has done so well. I could not possibly pick a favourite - they're alll lovely.


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Oh, they are just so cute George Thanks for posting them. Chicken looks so proud of herself.....and so she should be, lol.*


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

OMG they are so tiny.......


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

Aw they are absolutely adorable. I dont think I dare handle them they are so tiny.

Mum is a beautiful cat.

Congratulations

Sue


----------



## Alansw8 (May 25, 2008)

Awesome mum and lovely kittens


----------

